# Ford 4400 number clairification



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Good afternoon all,

Ford 4400 Ind. Tractor 
I have a couple of numbers I'm not sure about. I degreased, sanded, and scraped the paint out of the digits on the flat spot behind the starter. It's pretty clean. The four numbers are:

6C15C - Build date 1966 Mar 15 afternoon shift. Is this correct? We thought this tractor was a 1968.
C119152 - Serial number
44024G - possibly A4024G ??? Not sure which is correct
7126B - ??

Engine casting or part # C5NN6015. Not sure which. I've seen part numbers very similar to this.

Any help to clarify these numbers would be greatly appreciated

Thank you
Hector


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The industrial series of the Ford 4400 utilized a foil label inside the right side hood panel. The numbers stamped into on the right side just behind the starter get a person to the general agricultural model information on which the industrial unit was based.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The early ones did not have the foil tag under the hood. I think they started that about 1968 or so.
A 4400 is not an industrial tractor by the way. It is a utility.
You can look up the meaning of the codes yourself here
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html
You can view a scan of an original spec sheet for your tractor here
www.ntractorclub.com/cgi/viewit.cgi?fb=manuals&th=5434


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

RC Wells said:


> The industrial series of the Ford 4400 utilized a foil label inside the right side hood panel. The numbers stamped into on the right side just behind the starter get a person to the general agricultural model information on which the industrial unit was based.


Thank you for your reply RC.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gemini,

6C15C - Build date 1966 Mar 15 night shift. You always thought it was a 1968 model, maybe it sat in the dealership's yard for two years before it was sold??

44024G -
The '440' represents a Ford 4400 utility tractor (1965-1968).
The '2' tells us it has a gas engine.
The '4' indicates it has an independent PTO 540 rpm.
The 'G' represents a 4x4 manual reversing transmission.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Never seen a 4400 ag or utility tractor, just the industrial versions that used ag castings. So good to know.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

RC
I'm splitting hairs a bit here.
The 4400 and 4410 were Utility versions of the 4000 chassis.
Not the other way around.
The 4500 was an Industrial version of the 4000 chassis.
A 4200 was the Row Crop version.
If you look up the 4000 on the new holland website the Ag version is called a 4100.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Sixbales and RC for your replies.
We have only had this tractor for 5 or 6 years. We were told it was a 1968 but obviously not true.
The tractor has seen some changes through the years. It now has a diesel engine, not sure if the PTO is independent or not. We haven't used implements with it.
We now have a 7' snowblower but haven't used it yet. 
QUESTIONS:
How can I identify the type of PTO.
The number on the engine is C5NN6015. IF I need parts, can this number identify the size of the engine, (CID).
4x4 Std. Reversing transmission: does this mean 4 speeds low range and 4 speeds high range?

Thanks guys, really appreciate you help

Hector


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Sixbales,
It is a 175 ci engine. Measured the bore and stroke, so now I know what we have. Thanks to all for their input.

Hector


----------

